# Check out this weeks Muscle Research Thursday Sale!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Jul 14, 2016)

*Muscle Research*
*Thursday Sale!!!*




*We have another spectacular week of savings this week for you!!! Not only that...one of the BEST Whey Proteins just had a flavor expansion!!!




First this week we have Katana v3 on sale for $49.99, a $20 SAVINGS on one of the best cutting prohormones on the market!!! 


We also have Premium Powders Keto Burn on sale for $29.99, ALL of our Powerchews products are on sale for $25.99, and my staple multi-vitamin pack VPX Medivin is on sale for $24.99...and I am going to let our female athlete Kate give you a little review on what I feel is the best vitamin pack on the market...check it out...*












*Last but not least our Muscle Research Whey Isolate Bundle is on special...BUT HERE IS THE NEWS...we have two new flavors!!! We now have Cinnamon Bun and Strawberry flavors to choose from!!! I have personally tasted both and they are delicious!!! Try the bundle and grab a bag of each, you will enjoy the new flavors GUARANTEED!!!*



















*Take advantage of this weeks sale and hopefully you all have been doing the same for each week, we do our best to bring you quality cutting edge supplements and a competitive price...
*




*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!




Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## Linear (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jul 19, 2016)

*Tuesday Bump!!!*

*My favorite this week is VPX Medivin Multi...5000iu of Vitamin D a day in this pack, EFA's, plus the array of other vitamins & minerals is why this is my goto staple! Try it out, and those Powerchews for creatine and glutamine in a tasty tart chew...I will eat by the handful if not careful!!!*​


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jul 19, 2016)

As always, here are my thoughts on this week's sale:


*
Muscle Research Katanadrol:*


This is a fantastic sale for one of the best cutting compounds out there. What most people do with Katanadrol is dose it at 3 or 4 caps instead, so the bottle runs out a bit quicker. So this savings is actually multiplied over several bottles and really adds up. Since it?s a non-methylated product, you can run it for longer and it?s not unreasonable at all to run for 8 weeks. As Spring has sprung and Summer looms closer and closer, it?s the perfect time to cut up. I?d grab a couple Katanadrols and a bottle of Combustion (also on sale) and really dial it in. Tons of other great products in the Mr. Supps store to make for a great stack.


*Muscle Research Whey Isolate Bundle:*


This is my go-to isolate and has been ever since MR brought it out. However, the two new flavor releases got me super excited and I snagged them the second they landed. Here's what I had to say about them:



> There has been talk of these coming for a while and they are now live on the store!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The price on this bundle (6 lbs.) for a good isolate -- that tastes great, no less -- is hard to beat (just remember that is FREE shipping to your door included in the price -- I mention that because other deals may look better at first glance, but rarely will shipping be your friend like it is with Muscle Research).


*VPX Medivin:*


Medivin has been my go-to multi ever since Muscle Research started carrying it. I previously used Orange Triad or NOW ADAM (both great, btw). I really like the extra in this, like the higher dose of D3, the EPA/DHA, etc. And just like the Power Chews, these are awesome for travel. They?re like the little GNC packs ? a full serving is in an individual packet, so you can toss those in when traveling for work, going on vacation, or just leaving for a simple evening away. This is the type of thing where I would sometimes purchase an entire year?s worth of product at a time since I?d buy it anyway and then this way it?s at a discount (that multiplies with each extra one you purchase). Stock up on your multi. One of the most important supplements you can take. And I love just opening one pack instead of opening 10 different pill bottles.


*Premium Powders Keto Burn:*


Another one of my favorites. I actually really like Keto Burn as part of PCT to keep the cortisol at bay and fat-burning effects going as long as possible. You can dose it at 3 caps a day (2 AM, 1 PM) and get a full month out of it or just go 1 AM and 1 PM an get 45 days! I absolutely love this product and enjoy it every time I run it. Great pick-up at this price. I've been using it for the past couple weeks at 2 caps upon rising and that's it; an occasional 3rd cap mid-day if I don't workout and need a slight boost. Lasts a good long while and is just enough energy to start the morning off.


*Power Chews:
*

I have professed my love of Power Chews many, many times. They are super convenient and very tasty. The BCAA and Glutamine chews are solid for travel snacks. The creatine chews help break up the routine of always having a powder (which I generally love, but a break is nice on occasion). Same goes for the pre-workout chews. Now, D-Test is just an awesome combo of DAA and LCLT. And not just that, but they have a special ?bull berry? flavor that is the best of all of them. Seriously. A great PCT or just natural strength product. But in general, Power Chews are great if you?re in contest prep or cutting and still want something sweet. When you travel, it?s just one small tub you toss in instead of bigger ones or measuring out powders in bags, extra pills, etc. And the BCAA chews are fantastic for at-work snacks or when you?re driving. This is a steal of a price for any of these.


----------



## cane87 (Jul 20, 2016)

*Last chance guys for a great sale guys!Huge savings on a great protein powder by the bundle is the one that stands out to me *


----------

